# 06/07 rabbit /gti bolt pattern?



## dallaryan (Sep 6, 2006)

does anyone know if the bolt patterns on the new rabbit and the new gti are the same, and what is it?
thanks


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: 06/07 rabbit /gti bolt pattern? (dallaryan)*

Yes they are....5x112. In the future you would most likey get more help with your MkV questions in the MkV forum.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: 06/07 rabbit /gti bolt pattern? (ShadowRabbit6)*

basically any new VW is now 5x112
bill


----------



## dudleyrabbit (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: 06/07 rabbit /gti bolt pattern? (jebglx)*

what is the offset?


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: 06/07 rabbit /gti bolt pattern? (dudleyrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudleyrabbit* »_what is the offset?

45-50ish


----------

